# Trusted Source for Restored Hand Planes



## PittsburghTim (Jan 16, 2012)

Currently, I only own two Record hand planes, a low angle block plane and a #4 jack plane. I have learned to sharpen them with sandpaper on float glass and tuned up, they work remarkably well. I would like to expand my use of them in the shop as I find it much more relaxing than my delta jointer. I cannot see paying over $400 for a plane, nor do I like the thought of the Wood River planes made in China.

I would like to learn of a few trusted sources for original/restored Stanley and/or Record planes. If any of you have any suggestions, I would love to know. Have you had good luck on e-bay? Also, while I know restoring hand planes is well within my capabilities, I already feel as though I do not have enough time to devote to actuallyt building furniture projects and do not need another hobby to distract me from that.

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Don W here on LJs is a trusted source, as is Walt Q at brass city records.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Yeah see if Don W has any he is looking to part with. Good luck.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Funny, I was thinking of suggesting Don when I read the title… I've obviously been beaten to it.
http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/tools-for-sale/

Although I haven't purchased a plane from him (yet) I have had him camber 2 of my irons, and bought a hand grinder from him. I'd do it again no questions asked.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Walt Q is an awesome source and will make sure you are happy. I have delt with him afew times and also he is very very knowlegeable about all planes and handtools.

Here is a link [email protected]

Arlin


----------



## ITnerd (Apr 14, 2011)

Welcome to the rabbithole. Don W is a great supplier of tools, and occasionally Dan & RGTools will post some restored Stanleys for sale here. If you need to expand your search radius, all of these guys are people I've dealt with, and have been very happy. Yes, I have a problem. No, you cannot tell my Girlfriend.

http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan0a.html
Patrick Leach - the father of Stanley plane collecting. Email him to get on his list, or with any specific requests. Not the cheapest, but stands behind his product and has never not had what I'm looking for. This can be a bad thing.

http://thebestthings.com/stanley.htm
Lee Richmond site. Snarky writeups and great gear. Man Heaven.

http://www.vintagetools.net/catalog/
JD Isaacs website, some great gear, but the rarer stuff runs a little pricey.

http://www.sydnassloot.com/tools.htm
Sandy Moss' website. Great stuff, especially braces.

http://jonzimmersantiquetools.com/
Jons got some great deals, and usually has fantastic saws.

http://www.hyperkitten.com/tools/ForSale/Tools_FS.php
Josh Clarks website, updated a couple times a month with a great selection and great pricing.

http://www.patented-antiques.com/Tools_StanPlanes.htm
Bob & Carol Meeker, nice folks with a wide variety of common & rare items.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

ITnerd is right

I forgot all about Hyperkitten. Great guy.
Arlin


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

I picked up a Stanley #4 from Don. I'm still digging it.


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

If you are interested in used, I suggest a trip to Ligonier, PA, Graham's Antique Market on RT 30. There's one booth there where the dealer handles nothing but old tools. I've picked up several wooden molding planes there, plus several other various old tools. It would be hit or miss, because the tools seem to move quickly.
Hope this helps.


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

WaltQ at Brass City Records and Josh Clark (Hyperkitten) are both very, very good resources for vintage tools. I've not personally bought anything from DonW, but his rep around here is excellent. If all of those fail you, I also sell vintage planes.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

Don and Dan hands down slay me at restore work. Their restores are pretty and functional. Mine tend to be more on the functional side of life. I select tools that can be put back to work and that precisely what I do.

Do you know what exactly you are looking for? If you rattle off a list of tools, this group will probably hunt it down for you.


----------



## goochs (Jan 13, 2015)

> Funny, I was thinking of suggesting Don when I read the title… I ve obviously been beaten to it.
> http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/tools-for-sale/
> 
> Although I haven t purchased a plane from him (yet) I have had him camber 2 of my irons, and bought a hand grinder from him. I d do it again no questions asked.
> ...


I bought a #5 from him and it was fantastic. I get shavings from that plane as good as the ones off my woodriver. I would never hesitate to buy from him again.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Do you want a restored or a refurbished plane? Refurb is clean up dirt and rust, and tune in - not that time consuming. Restore is keeping things original, meticulous detail, repair japanning - lots of time. Blog for tuning them here. Evaporust and some scotchbrite and a small brass brush cleans them up quickly. I have had good luck with ebay. Not 100%, and you need some knowledge. Never had any luck finding decent tools in my area.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Give Robert Porter of Porter and Sons tools a shout. Good guy, and he won't steer ya wrong.
He's in PA.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Not Ebay.

Don't dis WR too much. They are very good planes.

All our machines are made in Taiwan, right?


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Here is another good source

http://www.supertool.com/


----------

